# Grape Packs



## thirsty_j (Mar 31, 2014)

Please.

I have scoured the entire internet and can't find grape packs. I'm doing an all-juice wine from a refrigerated unadulterated chilean bucket, and all I'm missing is some skins and pulp.

I have looked everywhere I can think: every page on these forums, the first 12 pages on google, ebay- nothing. I work at a homebrew shop here in FL, and none of our suppliers will sell them solo, since they're not labeled for individual sale outside of the kits. Those shops that do have them are out or won't ship.

If somebody has one or some left over from recently purchased kits, I would be delighted to trade you something for them.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thirsty,

Those packs are a very rare find. Your best bet is probably to try and use 10-20 lbs of grapes. I did that last year and have been pleased so far.


----------



## hawk022499 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is this what you were looking for?

http://www.juicegrape.com/Mosti-Mondiale-All-Grape-Pack/


----------



## JohnT (Apr 1, 2014)

If this is an option, why not pick up an 18 pound box of fresh grapes and add that to your bucket juice. Others do this with great results.


----------



## wildvines (Apr 1, 2014)

hawk022499 said:


> Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.juicegrape.com/Mosti-Mondiale-All-Grape-Pack/




Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2014)

Dang, pricey! 


For that amount of clams you might as well buy a high end kit with a grape pack!


----------



## wildvines (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya plus not including shipping lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## thirsty_j (Apr 1, 2014)

Ordered 2 of those the moment I saw.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## wildvines (Apr 1, 2014)

Thirsty let us know when you get it or use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 1, 2014)

As a reference, here's what I did about the grape pack problem. Dropped my cost to $7.25US per pack.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/dangers-lab-keep-out-14542/index8.html#post503065


----------



## heatherd (Apr 1, 2014)

It does not state anywhere on the Mosti Mondiale all-grape pack what the varietal is. I emailed them to find out, and it is California Cabernet Sauvignon. I had an extra one so I wanted to know what exactly it was before i stuck it into the LE Italian Primitivo batch that I started last weekend. My cost was zero, so totally worth it, not sure I would pay $20 plus shipping; it is a fairly big pack so it could potentially be split between two batches as well.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 1, 2014)

I contacted Midwest supply and another company in Akron that was supposed to carry the frozen pails Dave ordered today. Neither place is carrying them anymore.

There are a few companies on Amazon that show frozen must pails for sale.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 1, 2014)

What?! Dang, I must have got the last two!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 1, 2014)

I found them at Keystone Homebrew Supply in Bethlehem, PA, but the price is _twice_ what I paid at Midwest Supplies! Wow!

http://www.keystonehomebrew.com/shop/wine/frozen-grapes-and-juice/vino-superiore-italian.html


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 1, 2014)

When I was on their site I thought it said pick up only also for Keystone.

I just ordered a pail from M&M Wine Grape. I got Toro Negro Chilean Merlot. Will be shipping Monday. I have 3 Chilean juices coming (Cab Sauv, Merlot, and Malbec) so I wanted to get Chilean grapes to stay with the theme, lol.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 1, 2014)

In that case, I went off-theme, cross-culture, and inter-continental with my Italian grapes and Chilean juices.


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 9, 2014)

My order of frozen Chilean Merlot grapes arrived today from M&M Grape Co. It was $143 total w/ shipping. Got them bagged up and awaiting my juice buckets. Stems and pieces of leaves up front.

My Eclipse Yakama Valley Pinot Grigio in the background


----------



## wildvines (Apr 10, 2014)

hawk022499 said:


> My order of frozen Chilean Merlot grapes arrived today from M&M Grape Co. It was $143 total w/ shipping. Got them bagged up and awaiting my juice buckets. Stems and pieces of leaves up front.
> 
> 
> 
> My Eclipse Yakama Valley Pinot Grigio in the background




How many pounds of grapes did you get for that amount?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 10, 2014)

It was for 55lbs (25kg.) I may try to get fresh grapes from Columbus next year. I'd love to find a supplier here in Cincinnati. Getting my juice from Listermann's.


----------



## wildvines (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice. Ya u was thinking of ordering some but just the other day a vineyard owner here in Texas told me to come by in July and grab whatever is left over for free. And that he would sell me a used barrel. But those barrels are huge. Will make 244 bottles. I have no space for that now. Well I do but let me re phrase that. My wife won't let me get that barrel right now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

